# W9 or W8BEN (E)?



## sgb (Nov 1, 2014)

I am an American citizen living in India. If I do business with an American company and get paid in the local currency, should I fill out a W9 form or a W8BEN (or W8BEN E) form? The company sent me a W8BEN E form but I suspect that I will need to file a W9. Can someone please clarify?

Thanks,


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'd give them a W9. Generally speaking, a W9 is for a US citizen (and involves giving them your US social security number so they can properly report their payments to you) whereas a W8BEN is how you validate that you are NOT a US person and thus not subject to US tax reporting.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

